
Show HN: MIT DeepTraffic 75.01 MPS Solution - gsurma
https://github.com/gsurma/deep_traffic
======
mendeza
The .js file is not readable, I am interested in seeing the architecture that
lead to the solution. It seems that much of the file is model weights.

~~~
gsurma
Good point.

I put the weights into a separate file.

------
sdan
Is the net.js file the MPS solution?

~~~
gsurma
My mistake - it's miles per hour, MPH.

